# ***2015 VIPFFL Roster and Add/Drop Thread***



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Andrus *
TJ Dillashaw
Gegard Mousasi
Vitor Belfort 
Thiago Alves
*Alistair Overeem -1st Add/Drop Used*

*John8204*
*Paige VanZant -2nd Add/Drop Used*
Khabib Nurmagomedov
Brandon Halsey
*Henry Cejudo -1st Add/Drop Used*
Cain Velasquez

*Hellboy *
Jon Jones
Daniel Cormier
Luke Rockhold
Hector Lombard
Ryan Bader

*Killz *
OSP
Rose Namajunas
Anthony 'Rumble' Johnson
Rory MacDonald
Conor McGregor

*UFC_OWNS*
Chris Weidman
Johnny Hendricks
Robbie Lawler
Mark Hunt
Jake Matthews

*AlanS*
Alexei Oleinik
*Phil Davis - 1st Add/Drop Used*
Lyoto Machida
Alexander Volkov
Eddie Alvarez

*ClydebankBlitz*
*Josh Thompson - 2nd Add/Drop Used*
Liam McGeary
*Josh Barnett - 1st Add/Drop Used*
Fabricio Werdum
John Dodson

*Cupcake*
Miesha Tate
Marloes Coenen
Carla Esparza
Tito Ortiz
*Joanna Jedrzejczyk -1st Add/Drop Used*

*Toxic* 
Jose Aldo
Will Brooks
Patricio Pitbull
Joe Warren
Vitaly Minakov

*Stun Gun* 
Benson Henderson
Neil Magny
Kelvin Gastelum
*Ross Pearson - 1st Add/Drop Used*
Donald Cerrone

*AlphaDawg*
Daniel Strauss
Renan Barao
Edson Barboza
Rafael Dos Anjos
Junior Dos Santos

*e-thug*
Alexander Gustafson
Jacare Souza
Al Iaquinta
Max Holloway
King Mo

*Hammerlock2.0*
Frankie Edgar
Dominick Cruz
Jorge Masvidal
Cat Zingano
Holly Holm

*Rauno* 
Anthony Pettis
Urijah Faber
Joseph Benavidez
Chad Mendes
Andrei Arlovski

*boatoar *
Tyrone Woodley
Urijah Hall
Myles Jury
Carlos Condit
Ian McCall


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'd like to drop Kyoji Horiguchi for Ross Pearson


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Stun Gun said:


> I'd like to drop Kyoji Horiguchi for Ross Pearson


Done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Done. :thumbsup:


Thanks boss:thumbsup:


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Drop Gilbert Melendez.

Add Phil Davis.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Drop Douglas Lima.

Add Josh Barnett.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Rosters have been updated.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

We have only ONE add/drop right?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Andrus said:


> We have only ONE add/drop right?


You have one free add/drop. If you would like a second add/drop, make a thread in the Credit Shop and pay the banker the 1,000,000 credits to purchase the second add/drop.

Make the thread here ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/credit-shop/

Fantasy Fight League shop thread ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/credit-shop/136089-fantasy-fight-league-shop.html


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Okay thanks. I made the thread. 

OUT: Thiago Alves
IN: Michael Johnson


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I will update when I am at my computer again. :thumbsup:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

time to buy some fighters

Drop: Khabib Nurmagomedov
Add: Melvin Manhoef


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

drop: Demetrius Johnson
add: Paige Vanzandt


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I hate the buy/drop rules. "I am good at CPL or betting so now I'm good at pick ems". I guess I'm going to have to do it though if I want to stay winning


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> time to buy some fighters
> 
> Drop: Khabib Nurmagomedov
> Add: Melvin Manhoef





John8204 said:


> drop: Demetrius Johnson
> add: Paige Vanzandt


You can only buy 1 additional Add/Drop so since you already used the free one you can only have one of these. Which one do you want more?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I want Josh Thompson. (Fk PVZ. Had to make sure Josh was main eventing). It's 1m credits yeah?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You can only buy 1 additional Add/Drop so since you already used the free one you can only have one of these. Which one do you want more?





> Two Add/Drops: 1,000,000 Credits
> 
> This allows a member to have two add/drops instead of the standard one. After two add drops, your team is set for the rest of the year. You may not buy this more than one time per season


Aren't you running a sale? I'll take Paige. Also didn't Toxic draft nine guys last season.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Aren't you running a sale?


Two, instead of one. The one is the free one we already got. Pay a million credits, and it becomes 2.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Aren't you running a sale? I'll take Paige. Also didn't Toxic draft nine guys last season.


Maybe it is worded weird. You buy it and it allows you to have the second add/drops in total, not two extra in addition to the initial free one.

Idr last season, toxic used to draft 2 teams, 1 after the fact as a challenge and gave prizes to people that beat it but idr if he did it last year.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Last season's never got officially finished actually


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I want Josh Thompson. (Fk PVZ. Had to make sure Josh was main eventing). It's 1m credits yeah?


That is correct, 1 million creds.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Yeah that doesn't make any sense

The standard is one and it's free that's how it was last year.

any other drop is for a million

So if you are running a sale that means 2 in addition to the 1. Otherwise it's 1 million for 1 add/drop.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Yeah that doesn't make any sense
> 
> The standard is one and it's free that's how it was last year.
> 
> ...


I mean it is 1mil for 1 additional add/drop



> After two add drops, your team is set for the rest of the year. You may not buy this more than one time per season.


The title of it probably needs to be changed from "Two Add/Drops" to "Additional Add/Drop" or something. But yeah you pay 1 mil for 1 add/drop in addition to the initial free one, letting a team complete 2 add/drops.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Alright, whoever's in charge, I presume HOGH, I'll take Josh Thompson for 1 million creds. Swap out Ronda Rousey. I don't need any cans on my roster


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I have updated the rosters.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Last season's never got officially finished actually


It looks like Spite posted the final results for the 2014 season a little late.

[expand]Boatoar - 217
John8204 - 189
Sideways222 - 170
Bknmax - 169
Toxic - 155
AlanS - 143
ClydeBankBlitz - 141
Term - 136
Cookie Monster - 116
StunGun - 110
Killz -108
CupCake - 97
Andrus - 88
K R Y - 85
PheelgoodInc -78
HitorGetHit - 68
The Best Around - 59
UFC OWNS - 53
No Mercy - 43
Ruckus - 46
Dude Abides - 7

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-f...official-ffl-rankings-2014-season-8-a-21.html[/expand]


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks mate. Just wanted to know my # from last year.

2013 - 19th out of 19.
2014 - 7th out of 21.
2015 - 1st out of 15.

Defo improving haha.


----------

